# Pain Management Super Bill



## debi (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a current pain management super bill they would share with me?  We are adding the speciality to our group and I would like to get a head start on the codes, etc.

Thank you,

Debi


----------



## KELLI (Jul 22, 2011)

I did not know that ASC can use a super bill !! Can you email me an example I feel this would be something we could use at our facility.. 


Thanks


----------



## Deb2009 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you wanting for office visits or procedures?  I code for Pain Management office and outpatient procedures.  I would be happy to share both with you.  Send me your email address.


----------



## KELLI (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you!
kahunter@browardhealth.org


----------



## vsmith (Jul 25, 2011)

kelly , Can you send me the sample of her superbill and than I  can send you one of my ,Iif you dont care. Have you start on suboxene yet or know naybody that has set up thier program. my email address is vsmith25@roadrunner.com thanks


----------



## AllisonDisessa (Aug 9, 2011)

*Would love a copy tooo*

I would love a copy of the Super Bill as well if t hat is ok. My email address is: adisessa@painpro.com. 

We use a really old one that is no up to date and It would be really helpful......

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## weaverjlweaver@aol.com (Sep 16, 2011)

*superbill*

I would like a copy of a super bill also we have also just brought on board a pain management dr. Does anyone know if you are billing for Lidocaine or Marcaine & getting reimbursed by any 3rd party ins's.


----------



## PamelaJo (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you have a pain management superbill you could send me?  msplee2004@yahoo.com


----------



## rblanton (Sep 24, 2012)

I would like a copy of the super bill also..reginablanton1@att.net.. thank you


----------



## Janderson14 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Pain management superbill*

I would like a copy of pain management super bill. Gods2good2me21@gmail.com


----------



## Udhaya (Dec 15, 2014)

*pain suerbill*



Janderson14 said:


> I would like a copy of pain management super bill. Gods2good2me21@gmail.com



send me the pain managemnet superbill template  my email id is indraniudhaya@gmail.com


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Dec 15, 2014)

I also would like a copy of this if it isn't too much trouble.

mharris@ascpm.com

Thank you 

Melissa Harris, CPC


----------



## vramirez (Jun 11, 2015)

Would anyone be willing to share that superbill with me?  We are gaining this specialty to our clinic this fall and I'd like to be somewhat prepared on codes.

vramirez@wtmedical.com


----------



## ashleybillingservices (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello,

I too would like a copy of this superbill.
Hope someone can share it with me.
My email is ashleybillingservices@gmail.com.

Thank you,
Randy


----------



## rmoore760 (Feb 28, 2019)

*Superbill for Pain Management*

I know this is old, but if anyone has an updated superbill for pain management can you please email it to me as well?  renitamoore01@yahoo.com

Thanks a ton


----------

